# Writing > General Writing >  Works Cited - MLA Style.......

## MMMarie

.....

----------


## motherhubbard

i've got my little book out and I'm going to try to look this up

I think your book will ball under the book with an Author and an Editor. Here is what it says-

If your paper refers to the work of the books author, but the authors name first. If your paper refers to the work of the editor, put the editors name first

(it gives this example)

Bronte, Emily, Wuthering Heights. Ed. David Daiches. London: Penguin, 1985

Daiches, David, ed. Wuthering Heights. By Emily Bronte. London: Penguin, 1985

does that help

----------


## MMMarie

Thanks for your reply.

Where would I put all the other info. though? 
such as: Third Edition
An Authoritative Text, Backgrounds and Sources Criticism
W. W. Norton & Company. New York. London
Copyright 2001, 1993, 1966 by WWNorton & Co.

Do I just leave that out?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm just feeling so confused, and even after looking through different books, it doesn't seem clear to me. I was hoping I'd be able to figure out how to do it using the Owl site... http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/557/01/

I also found this site, but it doesn't seem to cover what I'm looking for either... http://geocities.com/researchguide/12biblio.html

----------


## Petrarch's Love

MMMarie--First off, if you're going to be writing a lot of papers with references you should probably invest in a paperback MLA Handbook. They're inexpensive and good to have around if you're a student writing a lot of research papers. 

That said, you'll need to have two citations if you are referring to both the primary text and a work of criticism in the same volume.  The Norton Critical Edition is considered to be the name of a series, and should be placed appropriately in your bibliography entry. Your MLA citation for the novel should look like this:

Austen, Jane. Pride and Prejudice. Ed. Donald Gray. Norton Critical Editions. 3rd ed. New York: Norton, 2002. 

If you are then citing an article from the critical edition you would cite it just the way you would an article in an anthology or the introduction to a book:

Van Ghent, Dorothy. "On Pride and Prejudice." Pride and Prejudice. By Jane Austen. Ed. Donald Gray. Norton Critical Editions. 3rd ed. New York: Norton, 2002. 299-306.

----------


## MMMarie

Thanks for your reply.

I have the MLA Handbook, 5th Edition, and spent a crazy amount of time trying to figure it out on my own. What confused me was - what was the book considered as? Not sure if that'll make sense, but how would someone know if a book is considered a series, or? Do you know what I mean?

Thanks. I really appreciate your help.

p.s. Also, any advice on how to cite the 'Marriage' section from this page on the internet? http://www.pemberley.com/janeinfo/pptopic2.html#educrev or how I would cite this page? http://www.jasna.org/persuasions/pri...11/redmond.htm

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> I have the MLA Handbook, 5th Edition, and spent a crazy amount of time trying to figure it out on my own. What confused me was - what was the book considered as? Not sure if that'll make sense, but how would someone know if a book is considered a series, or? Do you know what I mean?


It's true that finding how to use the handbook can be a job in itself.  :Tongue:  If MLA does a revised edition I hope they do a section on how to cite critical editions, since those Nortons are very widely used. 




> p.s. Also, any advice on how to cite the 'Marriage' section from this page on the internet? http://www.pemberley.com/janeinfo/pptopic2.html#educrev or how I would cite this page? http://www.jasna.org/persuasions/pri...11/redmond.htm


The MLA guide does seem to outline how to cite online publications pretty well, starting at page 178 in the 5th edition. The second link is an online periodical which is clearly outlined in the MLA. The first link I would probably just cite the title of the marriage section in quotes according to the format for a scholarly project or information database in the MLA guide. 

P.S. It occurs to me that this Yale site would be helpful. I usually recommend it to my students to supplement the MLA guide: 
http://www.yale.edu/bass/writing/sou...nds/index.html

----------


## MMMarie

Your help has been very much appreciated! Thank you.

Marie

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Good Luck with your paper! Austen should be wonderful to write on.  :Smile:

----------


## MMMarie

Hi. Not sure if I'm posting this in the right forum, so will post it in a couple.

I'm doing the Works Cited for my essay, and I can't find a city listed for one of the books. The book is Jane Austen's World (as seen here http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Austens-W.../dp/1558507485 ). The info. given on the inside page is "This edition produced for Key Porter Books in association with Carlton Books. 1996 ..... Canadian Cataloguing in Publication Data, Lane,..... Printed and Bound in Great Britain."

The Key Porter website says they have a personnel office in Toronto, so should I just use Toronto in the works cited entry then?

Would the correct entry then be:

Lane, Maggie. Jane Austen's World: The Life and Times of England's Most Popular Author. Toronto: Key Porter Books, 1996

Also.....what would I put in brackets for a parenthetical citation for information I've gotten from the internet? Surely I wouldn't put the whole url in the middle of a paragraph... The sentence is about entailment, and the citation for the Works Cited page would be http://www.pemberley.com/janeinfo/pptopic2.html#entail ..... But which part of that do I put in the paragraph citation?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

----------


## applepie

I'm not the best with this, but I think if there is no city listed then you just leave it without. I believe that you should fill in all the information that can be found, but if it isn't available then it isn't included. Is there an article title for the internet source? That may be what it is that you should use in the citation. Hopefully someone else can be of some better help. I'm afraid that, while I wish to help, this was never my specialty in classes. I'm afraid I normally messed it up pretty bad. Good luck to you, and I may be checking back for citation advice. Don't know when I would need it any more, but it is one of those nagging details that I've never quite mastered and I always wished to. Good luck on getting it all correct.

----------


## MMMarie

I ended up taking the book down to the library, and because the info. was not printed inside the book, the librarian was able to get the info for me. Wish I'd thought of doing that sooner! Tx. for the advice.

----------

